# use the clutch to shift??



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i know this isn't really a ford ?... i was just wondering how many of you guys use your clutch to shift. on my 1989 international i have stopped using the clutch and get along a lot better and smother and faster shifts. tried it out today on the GMC and it works much better too. btw both are only 5 spd.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't use the clutch on BIG trucks (18 wheels) but I do on regular trucks.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i am confused what do you mean dont you have to push in the clutch to shift


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

dodgeguy99;386970 said:


> i am confused what do you mean dont you have to push in the clutch to shift


nope, only to start and stop.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

really i will have to try that sometime i thought that would be tough on the clutch and or synchros.


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

I do it (shift without the clutch) on everything I drive, whether it's a car, truck or big truck.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

dodgeguy99;386974 said:


> really i will have to try that sometime i thought that would be tough on the clutch and or synchros.


It's not tough on the clutch, you don't use it. If you get good at it it's not bad for the sycros or any other part of the tranny either. If you get good you can down shift to with a little blip of the throttle. For some you can get a smoother quicker shift.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

on the newer international tow trucks i drive 6 spds or more i only use it to start and stop and only sometimes in my 6spd cummins


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ditto on my 02 2500 HD with a ZF 6 spd. Actually -- anything I drive with a lever sticking out the floor or off the side of the motor!


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*No Clutch!!*

Way Way Back when I was first learning to drive Class 8 trucks. The teacher ( direct from the school of hard knocks ) would punch me in the shoulder if he saw me lift my foot to use the clutch when shifting. Thirty-two years later, Still driving trucks, I can see Eddie sitting over there in that old cab over International. Now my boy is doing it when he drives a standard and showing others how too. Thanks Ed. Hippy.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*use the Clutch to Shift ??*

I*LL probably get into a Rash of replies?--but--as a Retired Long Haul Trucker I feel obligated to Speak Out!--YES! shifting w/ Out using the Clutch Can & often is DONE! --but--Not by Pro Drivers! to Properly Shift! any Standard Trans for Long Clutch & Trans Life!--heres how it Should be DONE! both UP or DOWN!--Push in the Clutch & Shift into Nutral--& let the Clutch Fully OUT--then Push the Clutch In Again & Finish Your Shift!--refered to by Big Rig Truckers!!--as Double Clutching!--as Big Rigs have Several Clutch Materials to Consider! Regular Fibre--Like Brake material--such as Cars & pick Ups!--& Cermaric --more like STONE!--Clutch Disks get Very HOT--simular to Brake Pads!--during Shifts--as they are Spining!--Free!-NO LOAD! during every Shift!--& that Little Burst of Cool AIR by Double Clutching! Adds yrs of LIFE to a Clutch! & if YOU look at any Clutch--right out of the BOX! YOU will Notice! they All have small Groves in their Faces! & Backs--& heres WHY! those Groves are there! to Clean any Foreign Matter-Dust?-Dirt? OFF the Fly wheel & Pressure Plate & Shifting w/Out Using the Clutch! is the Best Way I know Of! of having to re-place your Clutch Long before its Really DUE for Re=Placement!--$$$--OleTower--


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Ole T-
I am an old school heavy diesel fleet mechanic, and I know there hasn't been a trans made since the early 60's that required double clutching. So the only truckers that are still using this method would have learned to do so back then, or were taught by someone who only knew to double clutch and never learned to properly shift a modern trans. As far as fresh air getting to the clutch and cooling things off, I don't believe this to be true due to the clutch is enclosed in the bell housing. If this were true then everybody would be running around with the inspection covers off and air scoops mounted in their place to get fresh air to the clutch. As far as the clutch getting hot, the only reason clutches get hot is due to slipping. If a clutch in good working order is left engaged it does not slip, thus builds no heat and does not wear out friction material. It is when a clutch is released and then tries to grab the flywheel that heat builds up and friction material gets used up or glazed.
I agree if done improperly shifting without the clutch (drive shifting) can do some damage. But like was said already it takes a little practice to up shift that way and a little more to be able to down shift without the clutch properly. The only way to wear out a clutch is by using it,(the slipping action of engaging and disengaging it) so if you don't use it you can't wear it out.
Every manual trans I drive I shift without the clutch, unless I am driving something requiring double clutching, such as our old parade fire engine.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I rarely use the clutch on any manual transmission vehicle. That being said i do own a 95 chevy 2500 w/6.5 diesel and a 5 speed that doesn't respond well to clutchless shifts. It depends on the vehicle you are driving, most heavy trucks are much easier to drive when drive shifted - you just have to time it right and match the rpm to the road speed


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I learned to drive on an early 60s Ford pickup with a granny tranny. I have drive shifted just about anything I could since. Numerous old pickups, Broncos, heck I even did it in my FWD 83 EXP (it's a sporty Ford Escort). My dad even did it while towing are travel trailer. I never saw any ill effects from it with anything I ever drove. That includes the 14 years I drove School Bus.


----------

